# خلع ملابس الزوج أثناء المعاشرة يبطل الزواج!



## اوريجانوس المصري (12 يوليو 2012)

*فتوى تثير جدلا : خلع ملابس الزوج أثناء المعاشرة يبطل الزواج!*

*الخميس 2012/7/12*​  



​
*القاهرة 
من المتوقع أن تخرج عاصفة انتقادات على الشيخ علي الربيعي بعد أن قام بنشر فتوى غريبة على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر".
فتوى الربيعي قال فيها: "أعلموا أن خلع جميع الملابس أثناء ممارسة العلاقات الزوجية تبطل عقد الزواج، فلا تتشبهوا بالكفار".
هذه الفتوى تلزم كل من خلع ملابسه أمام زوجته عليه أن يتزوجها من جديد لأنها بحكم الطالق.
الفتوى تم ذكرها على الحساب الشخصي للدكتور الربيعي ولم يتم تكذيبها، ولا  نعلم إن كانت هذه الفتوى جاءت على لسانه، أم تم اختراق حساب الداعية  الإسلامي، خاصة بعد أن سخر منها المغردون.
 *
 

المحيط​


----------



## Coptic4Ever2 (12 يوليو 2012)

طب مفيش كتالوج يكون بالصور ... يعنى حدود الخلع لحد فين

دى مصر كلها هتتجوز من جديد

حسب الله​


----------



## Thunder Coptic (12 يوليو 2012)

هودا اللي فالحين فيه النكاح وبس


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (12 يوليو 2012)

*نسى الشيخ جزئية ضرورة إضفاء جميع الأنوار*
​


----------



## Senamor (12 يوليو 2012)

*إنتهى الأمر  .. *


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (12 يوليو 2012)

عادي عادي عادي 
يخترعون يلفقون بعد كده يتهمونهم بتفكير في الامور هذه
 تعودنا على تلفيقهم الفتاوي لمشايخنا ماهو جديد
المشكله على اللي يتهافتون في نشرها وكأنهم حصلو على
 اختراع عظيم من غير مايعرفون وش ذي الفتوى ومن هو ذا الشيخ من الاساس
يسعدك ربي سينامور


----------



## The Antiochian (12 يوليو 2012)

*على فكرة يا هيفاء هذا الشيخ عجيبة من عجائب الدنيا ، ويجب أن يدخل ضمن التصويت وأن تأتي الناس سياحة إلى السعودية للتفرج عليه ، من قال لك أنها تلفيق ؟؟ منذ فترة كتب ما يجعلني أصدق ، حيث وصف وفاة ولي العهد السعودي بأنها أصعب من وفاة رسول المسلمين لأن رسول المسلمين ترك خلفاً له أنا ولي العهد لم يترك .*

*رجل معجزة بكل معنى الكلمة وله العديد من هذه الإبداعات .*


----------



## Senamor (12 يوليو 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *على فكرة يا هيفاء هذا الشيخ عجيبة من عجائب الدنيا ، ويجب أن يدخل ضمن التصويت وأن تأتي الناس سياحة إلى السعودية للتفرج عليه ، من قال لك أنها تلفيق ؟؟ منذ فترة كتب ما يجعلني أصدق ، حيث وصف وفاة ولي العهد السعودي بأنها أصعب من وفاة رسول المسلمين لأن رسول المسلمين ترك خلفاً له أنا ولي العهد لم يترك .*
> 
> *رجل معجزة بكل معنى الكلمة وله العديد من هذه الإبداعات .*



*ايضا كلام ملفق وغير موجود على حسابه الرئيسي

هذا الكلام كتب في حسابه المزور والشيخ نفى هذا الكلام  وقال انه كلام { ساقط وسفيه }*








http://twitter.com/dralialrabieei


----------



## هالة الحب (12 يوليو 2012)

الافضل ان لا نصدق الا اذا سمعناه باتفسنا


----------



## ahraf ayad (12 يوليو 2012)

نحن شعب ضحكت من جهلة الامم


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 يوليو 2012)

وليش الامم تضحك انتم ماتقراون الردود؟ مو شايف ان الموضوع ملفق؟
فعلا الامم تضحك لما الواحد يسلم عقله ويصدق اي شئ وكل شئ


----------



## +إيرينى+ (13 يوليو 2012)

*شوفى يا هيفاء

أنا عارفة إنك مش قادرة تصدقى إن فيه شيخ محترم ممكن يقول كدة

بس على فكرة الفتوى ديه قديمة أوى 

و أنا عارفاها من زماااااااااااااااااااان أوى

و هى فكرتها عدم التشبه بالكفرة

يعنى 
لو هم بيلبسوا بنطلون .......يبقى المسلمين لا

لو هن بيلبسن ستيان ........يبقى المسلمات لا

لو هم عندهم مباول .........يبقى المسلمين لا

لو هم عندهم مرحاض أفرنجى ....يبقى المسلمين لا

لو هم بيربوا شنبهم و بيحلقوا ذقنهم .....يبقى المسلمين العكس

فإيه المشكلة فى مبدأ الفتوى 

الكفرة بيقلعوا ........ يبقى إنتوا تلبسوا .......إيه المشكلة

الكفرة بيلبسوا .......يبقى إنتوا تقلعوا

و بعدين يا هيفاء عايزة أسألك سؤال

لو فعلا إتأكدتى إن الفتوى صحيحة و إنها مش ملفقة 

ح تتركى الاسلام ؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يوليو 2012)

*الموضوع قديم بالفعل وده خبر قديم مرتبط بفتوى من آخر  فى ذات الموضوع
**ميد الشريعة السابق: تجرد الزوجين من ملابسهما أثناء الجماع يبطل عقد الزواج
*

*علماء الأزهر يرفضون الفتوي.. ويؤكدون حق الأزواج في ممارسة كل ما يؤدي للاستمتاع
**كتب احمد البحيرى*

*أثارت فتوي الدكتور رشاد حسن  خليل «عميد كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الأزهر» السابق، بتحريم تجرد  الزوجين التام من الملابس أثناء المعاشرة، وكونه مبطلاً لعقد الزواج، جدلاً  شديداً ورفضاً واضحاً من جانب علماء وشيوخ الأزهر، الذين أكدوا رفضهم  الفتوي باعتبار الاستمتاع بين الزوجين من المقاصد الشرعية ليعف كل منهما  الآخر.

وأكد خليل في الفتوي التي ناقشتها قناة «دريم»  مؤخراً، أنه لا يجوز شرعاً للزوجين التجرد التام من الملابس أثناء الجماع  والمعاشرة لأن هذا حرام شرعاً ويبطل عقد الزواج، وهو ما رفضته بشدة  الدكتورة سعاد صالح «عميدة كلية الدراسات الإسلامية والعربية «بنات» بجامعة  الأزهر»، وأكدت أنه يجوز شرعاً للزوجين فعل كل ما يؤدي إلي التقريب  والتحبيب بينهما، وأنه لا يوجد حرام في ذلك، إلا إتيان الزوجة في الدبر أو  أثناء فترة الحيض أو الإحرام في الحج.

وأوضحت صالح لـ «المصري اليوم»، أن تعري الزوجين  بصورة تامة من الملابس «غير مستحب» وفقاً للآداب والإرشاد النبوي من الرسول  ـ صلي الله عليه وسلم، ولكن هذا لا يعني التحريم لأن فاعل الحرام «آثم»  ومعاقب شرعاً وهو ما لا ينطبق علي التعري الكامل للزوجين أثناء المعاشرة  بينهما.

**وأضافت: للزوجين أن  يأتيا كل ما يؤدي إلي الاستمتاع والتحبيب بينهما، لقوله تعالي: «نساؤكم  حرث لكم فأتوا حرثكم أني شئتم وقدموا لأنفسكم»، مشيرة إلي أن التقديم قبل  الجماع يفيد جواز كل فعل يؤدي للتحبيب والتهيئة للمعاشرة بين الزوجين.
وقالت: في سورة «النساء» يقول المولي عز وجل: «وكيف تأخذونه وقد أفضي بعضكم  إلي بعض»، والإفضاء هنا يفيد التجرد والتعري والالتصاق حتي يصبح الزوجان  كأنهما جسد واحد، ومن هنا، فإن فتوي الدكتور رشاد تتحدث عن الآداب ولا  ينبغي أن تتعلق بالتحريم مطلقاً.
وأشارت «عميد كلية الدراسات الإسلامية بنات بالأزهر»، إلي أنه مادام التعري  مباح شرعاً، فيكون النظر كذلك لجسد الزوج أو الزوجة، وكل ما يؤدي  للاستمتاع مباحاً أيضاً، مؤكدة أن التحريم ينقسم إلي تحريم زمني وهو تحريم  الجماع بين الزوجين في الفرج أثناء فترة الحيض أو المعاشرة أثناء الإحرام  في الحج، وتحريم مكاني وهو ألا يأتي الزوج زوجته إلا في فرجها.

وأضافت: هناك فهم خاطئ عند كثير من الأزواج في  تفسير قوله تعالي «فأتوا حرثكم أني شئتم»، بأنه يفيد الإطلاق في المعاشرة  في المكان والزمان وهذا مخالف لأحاديث الرسول ـ صلي الله عليه وسلم ـ في  النهي عن الإتيان في الدبر، إضافة إلي النهي الوارد في قوله تعالي  «ويسألونك عن المحيض قل هو أذي فاعتزلوا النساء في المحيض ولا تقربوهن حتي  يطهرن» وقوله ـ صلي الله عليه وسلم: «أقبل وأدبر وابتعد عن الدبر والحيضة».

ويقول الدكتور عبدالمعطي بيومي «عضو مجمع البحوث  الإسلامية»: لا يوجد أي فعل محرم بين الزوجين أثناء المعاشرة والجماع إلا  الوطء في الدبر أو أثناء فترة الحيض، أما النظر إلي أي مكان في جسم الزوج  أو الزوجة أو التعري التام أثناء الجماع فحلال ومباح شرعاً وليس حراماً بأي  حال من الأحوال، رغم وجود بعض الفقهاء الذين يرون أن هذا الأمر مناف لآداب  السنة النبوية.

**ويضيف: الأصل في الأمور الإباحة ما لم يرد نص بالتحريم، والاستمتاع بين الزوجين مشروع بل مقصد من مقاصد الزواج.
وعلي الرغم من وجود حديث نهي فيه الرسول ـ صلي الله عليه وسلم ـ عن أن  يتجرد الزوجان من الملابس، فإن هذا النهي ليس للتحريم، لأنه ليس مصحوباً  بوعيد، ومن القواعد في أصول الفقه أنه إذا اقترن النهي بوعيد كان للوجوب،  أما إذا لم يقترن فيكون للاستحباب، مما يؤكد أن التجرد من الملابس ليس من  مبطلات عقد الزواج ولا من المحرمات بأي حال من الأحوال.

ويري الشيخ عبدالله مجاور «أمين لجنة الفتوي  بالأزهر»، أن تجرد الزوجين من الملابس أثناء المعاشرة لا شيء فيه شرعاً،  وإن كان عليهما أن «يستترا» بفراش، وكذلك للزوج أن يري من زوجته كل شيء  والعكس، إلا أن هناك أماكن غير مستحب أن ينظر إليها مثل الفرج، ولكن هذا لا  يبطل عقد الزواج.

وقال مجاور: هناك أفعال يقوم بها بعض الأزواج  فيها انتهاك للحرمة، كأن يضع العضو في فمها فهذا حرام شرعاً، لأن الإنسان  سواء أكان رجلاً أو امرأة كرمه الله تعالي ولا يجب أن تنتهك المرأة بهذه  الصورة والذين يقومون بهذا السلوك بعيدون عن الدين الإسلامي.

ويقول الشيخ فرحات المنجي «أحد علماء الأزهر»: إن  قول المولي عز وجل «هن لباس لكم وأنتم لباس لهن»، يعني أن الزوج يري من  زوجته ما لا يراه أي إنسان آخر، وكذلك الزوجة، وإذا كان الاستمتاع بين  الزوجين بهذا الأمر فلا تحريم له في الشريعة، وإنما المكروه أن ينظر الزوج  إلي بضع زوجته ويطيل النظر لأنه يورث الطمس في العينين، مشيراً إلي ضرورة  المداعبة قبل الجماع الذي يجب أن يكون هناك استعداد له حتي وإن تجردا  تماماً من ملابسهما، فهذا مباح شرعاً ولا يصل إلي درجة الحرمة رغم كونه من  المكروهات*


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 يوليو 2012)

على اساس ماعرف ديني عشان اتركه! ماينفع تكتبين فكرة فتوى من خيالك وتقولين انها من مشايخ وتحرم كذا وكذا ثانيا حتى لو صحيح ما تقولينه ماتلزمني في شئ ديني مافي شئ اسمه كهنوت وفتوى او كلام الشيخ الفلاني يؤخذ منه ولايرد وبالتالي مش مظطره اترك ديني لان الفتاوي هذي مو حجه علي يعني ما طلعت من ديني او دخلت نار لاني ما اخذت بفتوى الفلانيه وازيدك نحن اخذنا كثير من علوم من مجوس ناس بلادين في عهد اطهر الصحابه ومحدش قال انهم كفار مايجوز ناخذ منهم شئ  لازم تعرفين نحن المسلمين ماناخذ فتاوينا من كل من هب ودب فقط ناخذها من المشهود لهم بالعلم وكل فتوى تفتى  على حسب  ظروف وحالة الطالب الفتوى  فهدي اعصابك حبيبتي ها الكلام اللي تقولين عنه فتوى ما احد يعيره اهتمام  عساك فهمت؟


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (13 يوليو 2012)

اهم شئ يا سمعان ان الشيخ السعودي اللي اتهم فيه مش هو القائل
ثانيا جايب فتوى صاحبه الازهر رد عليه! والله انتم تاعبين نفسكم ورابطبن رؤسكم بدون وجع احلف لكم بشو ان المسلمين مايعيرن اهتمام وكثير منهم ما يهتمون بها الفتاوي الشاذه الظاهر انتم تحومين حواليها وحنا اخر من يعلم لان مايشغل بالنا كل من هب ودب ولو دين ياخذ من كل من قرا كتاب او حفظ حديث لكان كل العالم اصبحو فقهاء


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (13 يوليو 2012)

*هلا هيفا نحن مجرد ناقلون للخبر ولسنا صانعون له أرجو التفرقه.
صدقينى السبب فى انتشار مثل هذه الأخبار هو تركيز شيوخكم على المنطقه السفليه من الجسم فى احديثهم بشكل زائد عن الحد.
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 يوليو 2012)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> على اساس ماعرف ديني عشان اتركه! ماينفع تكتبين فكرة فتوى من خيالك وتقولين انها من مشايخ وتحرم كذا وكذا ثانيا حتى لو صحيح ما تقولينه ماتلزمني في شئ ديني مافي شئ اسمه كهنوت وفتوى او كلام الشيخ الفلاني يؤخذ منه ولايرد وبالتالي مش مظطره اترك ديني لان الفتاوي هذي مو حجه علي يعني ما طلعت من ديني او دخلت نار لاني ما اخذت بفتوى الفلانيه وازيدك نحن اخذنا كثير من علوم من مجوس ناس بلادين في عهد اطهر الصحابه ومحدش قال انهم كفار مايجوز ناخذ منهم شئ  لازم تعرفين نحن المسلمين ماناخذ فتاوينا من كل من هب ودب فقط ناخذها من المشهود لهم بالعلم وكل فتوى تفتى  على حسب  ظروف وحالة الطالب الفتوى  فهدي اعصابك حبيبتي ها الكلام اللي تقولين عنه فتوى ما احد يعيره اهتمام  عساك فهمت؟


*
لما هو الموضوع تافه أوى كدة 

ح تموتى نفسك بالدفاع عن الشيوخ 

و بتقولى إنه ما قالش ليه 

المفروض تقولى : يقول اللى يقوله إحنا ما بناخد فتوى من أحد 

إحنا بنختار الفتاوى الحلوة ....أما الوحشة و اللى عاملة فضيحة تبقى ياى ياى 

و ياريت تقولى لنا مين الشيوخ المشهود لهم بالعلم عندك 

عشان نبقى عارفين*


----------



## Twin (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


>


*تقريبا ده كده يؤكد ان الكلام ده مدسوس على الشيخ لذلك هو مطالب بتكذيبه.
إلا حلوه حكاية إن البحــــــر دكر تصدقوا الواحد أول مره يفكر فى البحر بالطريقة دى كده أنا عرفت إجابة السؤال اللى حير الناس لعقود اللى هو 
ليه البحر كان بيضحكلها وهى نازله تدلع تملى القلل؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *تقريبا ده كده يؤكد ان الكلام ده مدسوس على الشيخ لذلك هو مطالب بتكذيبه.*
> *إلا حلوه حكاية إن البحــــــر دكر تصدقوا الواحد أول مره يفكر فى البحر بالطريقة دى كده أنا عرفت إجابة السؤال اللى حير الناس لعقود اللى هو *
> *ليه البحر كان بيضحكلها وهى نازله تدلع تملى القلل؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*اوع تكون نزلت البحر قبل كدا ياسمعان هههه :fun_lol:*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (14 يوليو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اوع تكون نزلت البحر قبل كدا ياسمعان هههه :fun_lol:*​


*هههههههههه
لا الحمد لله ان الواحد مبيعرفش يعوم.
*​


----------



## ahraf ayad (14 يوليو 2012)

Twin قال:


>



على كدة بقي لايحل ليها الاستحمام علشان المية ماتخشش فيها 
النظرة الدونية للمراة ابشع مايمكن فى الاسلام المراة بالاسلام اذا اقترن اسمها فنعلم انة مقترن مع الجنس


----------



## Twin (14 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *ليه البحر كان بيضحكلها وهى نازله تدلع تملى القلل؟؟؟؟؟؟*


*تخيل وانا ال كنت فاكر انه بيضحك ع الهبلة ال نازلة تملي القلل مية ملحة :new6:*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (15 يوليو 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7NMcJHlN-jY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ياسر رشدى (15 يوليو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> [YOUTUBE]7NMcJHlN-jY&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


*دا اكيد مريض بالهلوسة .. وعلاجه معروف*
*حقنة شرجية طويلة الخرطوم :ranting:*

*أَوَ لَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ كَانُوا هُمْ أَشَدَّ مِنْهُمْ قُوَّةً وَآثَارًا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَأَخَذَهُمْ اللَّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَا كَانَ لَهُمْ مِنْ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَاقٍ *​


----------



## grges monir (16 يوليو 2012)

انسان مريض فكريا


----------



## Eternal life (17 يوليو 2012)

*هو ليه أي خبر يتعلق بالشيوخ المسلمين لازم يكون فيه "جنس" ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------

